

Greenberg on Depression & Addiction - drewr
http://www.econtalk.org/archives/2010/09/greenberg_on_de.html

======
drewr
_Gary Greenberg, psychologist and author of The Noble Lie and Manufacturing
Depression, ...argues that there are strong monetary incentives to define
various problems as illnesses that psychiatrists "cure" with drugs. Greenberg
argues that this distorts science and has strong impacts, good and bad, on how
we view ourselves and the challenges of life. The conversation looks at the
scientific basis for addiction and the role brain chemistry in depression. The
conversation closes with a discussion of Greenberg's correspondence with the
Unabomber._

